# i'm egyptian man want to marry malaysian woman



## hollow_knight006

urgent question my dear friends , specially for Malaysians
i'm muslim egyptian , and want to marry muslim malaysian woman
what's the procedures ?
i heared about long term legal course , must finish first to get married ?
another question , what if we will get a civil marriage ?
how i apply for it ?
what's the procedures ?
where i must go to apply for it ?
how long it may take ?
how much i should pa for fees ?

please , i'm tired searching


----------



## Veronica

Please don't shout, we are not deaf


----------



## hollow_knight006

Veronica said:


> Please don't shout, we are not deaf


sorry Veronica , i just bored looking here and there , searching for any official malaysian website to help me , but nothing works for me


----------



## roystevenung

hollow_knight006 said:


> urgent question my dear friends , specially for Malaysians
> i'm muslim egyptian , and want to marry muslim malaysian woman
> what's the procedures ?
> i heared about long term legal course , must finish first to get married ?
> another question , what if we will get a civil marriage ?
> how i apply for it ?
> what's the procedures ?
> where i must go to apply for it ?
> how long it may take ?
> how much i should pa for fees ?
> 
> please , i'm tired searching


Marriage & Divorce | Amanah Cekap Dan Mesra Amalan Kita


----------



## hollow_knight006

sorry , ibut i know this link , and it's already for non-muslim only
i can't find any other link on the earth , for muslims


----------



## roystevenung

Your muslim wife should know where to register. Look up JAIS (Jabatan Agama ISlam).


----------



## hollow_knight006

thanks a lot
may i ask also about civil marriage in malaysia ? 
is that for non-muslim only ?
or can do it between malaysian muslim woman and foreigner muslim man ?
because in my country (egypt) you can do civil marriage contract, whatever your religion


----------



## roystevenung

Most of them follow Shariah law, not civil. But there are quite a number of cases whereby the couples go across Thailand to get married.

Unfortunately since I am a local Chinese, I have no idea why they do that.


----------



## hollow_knight006

so you mean that no civil marriage for muslims inside malaysia ? 
i will be so sad if that's true
my full respect for beautiful malaysia , but it's not easy like that to get married


----------



## hollow_knight006

so you mean that no civil marriage for muslims inside malaysia ? 
i will be so sad if that's true
my full respect for beautiful malaysia , but it's not easy like that to get married


----------



## hollow_knight006

thanks dear "roystevenung"


----------



## khai1148

hai hollow knight006..

i agree with roystevenung...in malaysia, there are no such thing as civil married for muslim..
all u need to do is tell your girlfriend to go to nearest Jabatan Agama Islam (Syariah Department). take the form and just ask to the staff about the procedure.. Have u been in malaysia and have u ever go to Syariah Department?


----------



## hollow_knight006

khai1148 said:


> hai hollow knight006..
> 
> i agree with roystevenung...in malaysia, there are no such thing as civil married for muslim..
> all u need to do is tell your girlfriend to go to nearest Jabatan Agama Islam (Syariah Department). take the form and just ask to the staff about the procedure.. Have u been in malaysia and have u ever go to Syariah Department?


thanks my dear, i will search for that also , thanks alot


----------



## hollow_knight006

yog said:


> how would u r going to marry somebody ,whom u dont no. that where is she ,how she looks like,? then how u r planing to marry?
> its looks like u just want to do paper marriage ,to get legal status over there.
> if u do so then to show the legitimacy of the marriage u have to live with her 5 long years ,then u will get something .


for your knowledge ,we know each others for about 8 years , we met over million times here and there , we full in real love , may be i'm seeking for fast marriage (civil marriage) because i hate this pre-marriage course procedures in malaysia , plus we will live in egypt , i'm not seeking to settle my position in malaysia , as long as i went there already , plus i don't need VISA to stay there, i'm not that bad person anyway


----------



## emmatareq

Hye there...how's ur marriage process going on so far?me n my future husband (Egyptian) are having the same trouble too
.seems like it's hard to commit Gods' order instead of committing something illegal right.. Haha..please share with me whatever process that u've been through if u are successful with the marriage already ok..if not..we can discuss bout it together here...thanx..hope to hear from u soon..


----------



## hollow_knight006

Finally i found couples suffering like me 
i had many information , not that easy to collect or to perform , i can send them for you by email
my email is : [email protected]
send me there , then i will send you everything i collected last months
also if you knew something you should tell me immediately please
Malaysia is beautiful dream country , but sharea marriage law is sucks really


----------



## hollow_knight006

emmatareq said:


> Hye there...how's ur marriage process going on so far?me n my future husband (Egyptian) are having the same trouble too
> .seems like it's hard to commit Gods' order instead of committing something illegal right.. Haha..please share with me whatever process that u've been through if u are successful with the marriage already ok..if not..we can discuss bout it together here...thanx..hope to hear from u soon..


Finally i found couples suffering like me
i had many information , not that easy to collect or to perform , i can send them for you by email
my email is : [email protected]
send me there , then i will send you everything i collected last months
also if you knew something you should tell me immediately please
Malaysia is beautiful dream country , but sharea marriage law is sucks really


----------



## roystevenung

hollow_knight006 said:


> Finally i found couples suffering like me
> i had many information , not that easy to collect or to perform , i can send them for you by email
> my email is : [email protected]
> send me there , then i will send you everything i collected last months
> also if you knew something you should tell me immediately please
> Malaysia is beautiful dream country , but sharea marriage law is sucks really


Yes, sadly I had to agree with you. 

Our system is filled with bureaucratic procedures that it can be a daunting task to get a simple job done. Its kind of sad, really. 

Please feel free to share your experience here so that many others, whom are wanting to take the similar path with you would benefit.


----------

